# Bentley also wants a white moustache!



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi there

I can't help but noticing how pristine and white everyone elses dogs moustaches are. Whats the secret?
Bentley does not have much tear staining but his little moustache and beard has gone a bit yellow. Bearing in mind that i can't buy "Angel Glow" in this country, what else could i use to whiten his moustache. I use a natural whitening shampoo and try and clean his face whenever he digs in the dirt (which seems to be all the time now). Is there a secret to these gorgeous white furry faces i see?

Have a great day
Sue and Bentley


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey there. Not sure if you knew this but thought it would help. I see that you can buy Angels' Glow on Ebay and they ship Worldwide and shipping is free. You may want to check that out!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Hey there. Not sure if you knew this but thought it would help. I see that you can buy Angels' Glow on Ebay and they ship Worldwide and shipping is free. You may want to check that out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will. Have you used it? Does it work? 

I have never used ebay before, i will have to have a look.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349476
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't used Angels' Glow yet-waiting to see if Kosmo still has staining after his baby teeth are all out. I have used Ebay though and love using it. It's safe and secure. You just have to set up an account on there to buy. I love Ebay-you can find so much on there!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I just clean Scoobies face daily with baby wipes and he doesn't eat any food that has artificial coloring. He hasn't started playing outside yet so his pretty white face may do a 180 once that starts.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, if he doesn't have tear staining then it's not like the stains are running down his face and causing this, so Angel's glow wouldn't help because it's for tear stains. I'm sure digging in the dirt doesn't help lol, but does he eat wet food, or food with dyes in it?


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I used Angel glow for a few weeks and it helped a lot. Now I just use it occasionally. I have also heard that putting a little cornstarch on with a brush when their fur around their mouth is wet also helps. I try to do that if I remember.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never had a problem with K & C having any stains on their beard or moustache. They sometimes get mild staining at the corners of their eyes. I don't know what causes the staining... K & C eat kibble only... and they are indoors most of the time. 

Good luck... He's a cutie even with a little staining!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Well, if he doesn't have tear staining then it's not like the stains are running down his face and causing this, so Angel's glow wouldn't help because it's for tear stains. I'm sure digging in the dirt doesn't help lol, but does he eat wet food, or food with dyes in it?[/B]


Hi!

I give him Propac dryfood (which says natuarl on it) mixed with butternut and chicken. I n the morning he just has the dry food.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My two don't go outside except on leashes, so they don't get the chance to stick their faces in the dirt, LOL! Somebody suggested cornstarch and I would definitely give that a try. Mine also drink from a water bottle so their faces don't get all wet. 

Your bentley is really adorable!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use cornstarch sometimes on my babies' faces. I also wash their faces with Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo and comb out all of the eye gunk! I used Angel's Glow for Tango's tear stains and it seemed to help. Now I'm using a tiny bit of Tylan powder mixed with Nutracal one week a month on Tango instead of Angel's Glow. It seems to help. Tillie has some staining, but I'm thinking it is because she is still getting her teeth in, so I am only washing her face and trying to keep it dry right now. Good Luck!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I have noticed a big improvement in snoops moustache since I started just feeding him dry food and washing his face daily!!
I use Angels glow and it is good, but it wont help with the moustache, it only really helps with tear staining.








Hope the above helps
goodluck!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> Hi!
> I give him Propac dryfood (which says natuarl on it) mixed with butternut and chicken. I n the morning he just has the dry food.[/B]


Well it saying natural doesn't neccessarily mean anything. Just look on the ingredients to see if there are any artificial dyes in it. Also, what is butternut? Is it something mushy that could be getting on his beard to cause the staining? Bentley is adorable by the way!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> I haven't used Angels' Glow yet-waiting to see if Kosmo still has staining after his baby teeth are all out. I have used Ebay though and love using it. It's safe and secure. You just have to set up an account on there to buy. I love Ebay-you can find so much on there![/B]


Yeah, Ebay is TOO good. I have banned myself from Ebay for a year now because they have TOO much great stuff!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also giving Mia ProPac dry food and notice that she has little staining. I am switching to Natural Balance as soon as she gets a little farther into the bag! She has only eaten about half the bag! But I will be switching! I have heard great things about it!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=349501
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done extensive research into food in this country. There are only three good foods available here and those are Royal Canine, Propac and Hills Science Diet. We don't seem to get anything else. Boo Hoo.

Butternut is a soft orange vegetable ( almost like pumkin). Perhaps i should give him another colour vegetable? Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh butternut squash? I bet that's what's causing the staining--it's soft and probably getting on his mouth while he's eating, and causing discoloration. You could stop giving it to him and see if it will then clear up after a few baths and some time.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

When Luci came to me, she was already trained to drink water from the bottle. I find that this helps because her beard doesn't get wet when she drinks, and I have found from my MIL's malt (who drinks from a bowl) that her beard is stained A LOT. I have heard that staining in the eyes could be bacteria buildup from the eyes being wet all the time, so I would definitely think that this is also true w/ beard stains. Try switching to the bottle...Luci's moustache/beard area are totally white and she eats dry EVO, and I mix it equal parts w/ Merrick's wet food.


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

Staining on the face or around the mouth could be a problem with your food or water. Try using a stainless steel bowl. Here are other tear stain remedies.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Both Angel's Glow and Angels' Eyes work very well, but I find from personal experience that Tchelsi was more willing to eat the Angels' Eyes powder, compared to Angel's Glow. Angels' Eyes actually smells like liver, so I think that helps. Just an FYI, if you can actually find both on EBay. Good luck!


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> I just clean Scoobies face daily with baby wipes and he doesn't eat any food that has artificial coloring. He hasn't started playing outside yet so his pretty white face may do a 180 once that starts.[/B]



What type of baby wipes do you use?
Thanks,


----------



## powder (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't mean to be rude and butt in, But I have to ask 1) what type of water bottle is the best to get 2) where do I get the suggested water bottle and 3rd.) When should I start my puppy on it when I get him home?


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

instead of the bottles they make those bowls with just the little hole for their tongue so they cannot stick their whole face in the water bowl. Someone help me out and post a link or a pic in here. I dont remember what they are called.


----------

